# Delight Of The Blacksmith



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have made another "W" slingshot today, but this time, I did not use stainless steel.

Instead, I used wrought iron, and saltwater crocodile leather (from an old belt that, ahem, no longer fitted well).

Of course the handle is rotating and ball bearings are used as well. Self centering!

I sanded the iron after spray painting it black, to give it this special "antique" look.

For this design, the black Thera Band is called for. I cut it 24x11x5,5cm, 2 stripes per side. It must be a bit longer because of the "over the top of the ball" method. Lots and lots of power.

This is an entirely different slingshot, but I am quite pleased with it.


























Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Why don't you use hooks?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Why don't you use hooks?


Because they would not match the "wrought iron" design line.


----------



## Master Durchgriff (Jan 5, 2010)

It is absolutely beautifull ! You could call it 'the Schwarzenegger' because of its muscular look


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

This is superb, the best looking W to date in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I think that is the most OUTRAGEOUS, FINE,PURTY,BEAUTIFULUST, slingshot/catapult I ever 
saw anywhere=DANG= THAT IS NICE=5 stars on that one******







OH HECK MAKE IT 6



JoergS said:


> Have made another "W" slingshot today, but this time, I did not use stainless steel.
> 
> Instead, I used wrought iron, and saltwater crocodile leather (from an old belt that, ahem, no longer fitted well).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Jorg. I love the leather look. JT


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jorg,

I am really impressed with all your creative ideas and slingshots. With this one, this is over the top because you have the "artistic" composition of all the pieces perfect. My hat is off to you as I really appreciate creativity. Excellent!!

And as I have noted from commentary you aren't arrogant or egotistical. Keep with it all!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The "Dracula" Slingshot! The black color really brings this frame out. Hey ,is someone missing their porch railing? HAH!







Great work as usual Joerg!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

*Very nice, JoergS *
















It's stylish and has a "designer" look about it!









_...slingshots in their mitts, Puttin' On The Ritz! _


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

How about calling it THE GATOR , jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the corresponding video:






Regards

Jörg


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great video Jorg. Very impressive power. JT


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Performs as good as it looks, bonus considering how good it does look!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it!!


----------

